# Sunset Harbor Reservation



## IslandTime (Jun 5, 2012)

We'll be staying at HSH for the first time next month in a 2 bedroom unit.  We're owners there, but it's not our week so I have no idea which unit we'll end up with, but I did request building 5.  We stayed at a Marriott timeshare last month and received a welcome email asking for our room preferences, etc.  Does Hyatt also send out an email like that?  

Is wifi free at HSH?  I've seen some reviews that say it is and some that say there's a charge.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 5, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> Is wifi free at HSH?  I've seen some reviews that say it is and some that say there's a charge.



I'm at Hyatt Sunset Harbor now, and can confirm that wifi is complimentary. I'm using it to post this message.

(I'm a Hyatt owner, but not at this resort.)


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!  Did you request a specific unit or building prior to arrival and if so, did you get it or something close?


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't request anything specific. I could only get 2 days here, so I'm doing a split stay between here and Windward Point. 

I'm in building 4, 2nd floor.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't you go on the Hyatt website and see which units are available and just pick one?  It worked for us at Windward Point last Labor Day.

My unit #121 at Sunset Harbor is a nice location, pool view, and is very quiet if you're looking for suggestions.


----------



## dbmarch (Jun 5, 2012)

We will be in HSH in 3 weeks.  I logged in to the website  but do not see how you could select a unit.   I can review my reservation though.   Where do you see this?




suzannesimon said:


> Can't you go on the Hyatt website and see which units are available and just pick one?  It worked for us at Windward Point last Labor Day.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 5, 2012)

I just searched for a week and 2 dates came up.  I picked one date and a drop -down menu "select unit" was under it.  There were a lot of units so I don't know if they all really were available, but I got the one I requested last year.


----------



## bdh (Jun 6, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> I just searched for a week and 2 dates came up.  I picked one date and a drop -down menu "select unit" was under it.  There were a lot of units so I don't know if they all really were available, but I got the one I requested last year.



The drop down menu of room numbers is the list of *every* unit number at a particular property - it is not a list of units "not yet reserved".  Unlike the selection of a airplance seat, once you select a unit, it is not removed from the list of open units.  Your selection of a specific unit number is not a guarantee of a unit, it is only a request.  Each property still assigns units on a weekly basis - they accommodate specific units if possible.  IE: an owner using their deeded weeky will trump any exchange "request".  Note that the drop down unit menu is only seen when booking the initial online exchange.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 6, 2012)

bdh said:


> The drop down menu of room numbers is the list of *every* unit number at a particular property - it is not a list of units "not yet reserved".  Unlike the selection of a airplance seat, once you select a unit, it is not removed from the list of open units.  Your selection of a specific unit number is not a guarantee of a unit, it is only a request.  Each property still assigns units on a weekly basis - they accommodate specific units if possible.  IE: an owner using their deeded weeky will trump any exchange "request".  Note that the drop down unit menu is only seen when booking the initial online exchange.



I had noticed that too when looking for a night with "owner discount" for one additional night prior to our week that all the units show up in the drop down list.  Only a one bedroom is available at $429 per night, so we're staying at another timeshare in KW for $200 for that one night before checking into HSH.   And nothing is available for our week.  I put in our building request with a Hyatt rep after I confirmed our exchange, but it doesn't show up on my end on my reservation under special requests.  Would it only show up if I entered a request myself when I booked or should I be able to see it anyway?


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2012)

Units are assigned at Sunset Harbor about 1-2 weeks prior to arrival.  The Resort Manager receives the confirmation list from the computer then assigns specific units.  

First priority goes to HRPP owners (people who own that unit/week).  

Second priority is a guest who is staying over to the next week.  The goal is to minimize moving people from one unit to another and keeping them in the unit they currently occupy.  

Third priority is the date of the request or confirmation.  People who get on the list first, get assigned units before those that get on the list later on.

The "best available" unit will be assigned in progression down the list.  If a person made a specific preference for a unit(s) that request will be honored if the unit(s) is still available.  If you didn't make a preference request you will get the best available (first come, first served).

I'm not sure how Interval reservations are handled.  I believe those are governed by the Hyatt/Interval contract provisions where there is a formula as to how Sunset Harbor units are provided.  My guess is those units are assigned last.

The pull down list on the web site provides a means of listing a preference.  For priority purposes, the date of the request (and preference) sequences you on the request.  A confirmation long in advance will get you near the top of the list.  A confirmation say two weeks prior to arrival will pretty much place you near the bottom of the assignment list.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Kal.  I would imagine that II exchanges would be last in the pecking order, after Hyatt owners who are there for a week other than their owned week.  I just looked at my email dated 3/6 from the Hyatt rep stating he added my request to our reservation, so I guess we'll see what we get.  I was just wondering if I should see that request online on my reservation.  No sense worrying about it now, I'm sure we'll be happy where we end up.


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think you can see the unit preference online as that information is entered into a "second" line. If you call Hyatt, ask them what preferences are entered into your confirmation. Sometimes preferences entered into the Wait List are not carried forward into the confirmation. Therefore, you would need to bring forward the preference request into the final confirmation.

There is another twist about preferences. If a preference is NOT included you will get the best unit available when they get to your name. I have been told that you may have some priority for a requested unit if no one ahead of you on the list has requested that unit.

Another twist is the Hyatt computer "assigns" a unit to you when the confirmation is made. That assignment may survive thru the actual time when the resort manager actually assigns the units. In my situation for an upcoming reservation the computer has assigned me into Unit 531. However, I have listed a preference for 4 specific units, none of which are 531 or Building 5. I'm not sure if I want to press for my preferences or see what happens if 531 will survive the final assignment process.

Also, in the past I have negotiated a specific unit to be assigned to one of my friends who would be arriving for the second week of my stay. Such negotiations are sensitive as EVERYONE is always trying to get what they want. It becomes a political mess due to hurt feelings and "good old boy" favoritism.


----------



## bdh (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal said:


> I'm not sure how Interval reservations are handled.  I believe those are governed by the Hyatt/Interval contract provisions where there is a formula as to how Sunset Harbor units are provided.



I'm thinking what unit an II exchange gets depends on what unit Hyatt gave to II.  When Hyatt deposits weeks with II, I believe the unit number is determined at that time - and when the HSH staff are going thru the typical room assignment process 1 or 2 weeks before check in, they can not move an II exchange from one unit to another (making an II exchange essentially an HRPP week).


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2012)

bdh said:


> I'm thinking what unit an II exchange gets depends on what unit Hyatt gave to II. When Hyatt deposits weeks with II, I believe the unit number is determined at that time - and when the HSH staff are going thru the typical room assignment process 1 or 2 weeks before check in, they can not move an II exchange from one unit to another (making an II exchange essentially an HRPP week).


 
Sounds reasonable.  According to the Hyatt-Interval contract, Hyatt agrees to provide Interval X units distributed thru specified resorts.  Then they select the units to be provided, most likely from the Club pool at the 6 month timeframe.

As an example, if I used 600 points from one of my units and deposited those points into Interval, I could still use that unit as a 1BR or studio stay with the remaining points.  Therefore the exchange is not necessarily for the unit I own.  If my 2 BR unit was 2200 points there would be lots of point availability to continue to stay in the owned unit/week in a part of my unit.


----------



## bdh (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal said:


> Sounds reasonable.  According to the Hyatt-Interval contract, Hyatt agrees to provide Interval X units distributed thru specified resorts.  Then they select the units to be provided, most likely from the Club pool at the 6 month timeframe.
> 
> As an example, if I used 600 points from one of my units and deposited those points into Interval, I could still use that unit as a 1BR or studio stay with the remaining points.  Therefore the exchange is not necessarily for the unit I own.  If my 2 BR unit was 2200 points there would be lots of point availability to continue to stay in the owned unit/week in a part of my unit.




CUP points that Hyatt turns over to II are definitely the "wild card" in my mind - if you convert 600 HRC pts to II points, you haven't really turned in a specific Hyatt unit - so somewhere along the line Hyatt has to select a specific property, week and unit to turn over to II - would be interesting to see/hear how that determination process works.

When a HRPP unit is converted to II points is when I believe II actually gets the specific deeded week unit.  Or maybe Hyatt takes the HRPP unit and puts it into the pool for other HRC owners to access and just supplies II with a random week unit.

I don't expect the exact process will ever be revealed by Hyatt.  The only given is that just like an HRPP owner, the resort staff can not move an II exchange unit when doing room assignments.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting.  We recently stayed at a Marriott timeshare booked through II.  We were told owners of that particular resort got first preference, then other Marriott owners, then II.  We didn't find out our room assignment until we arrived to check in.  If someone books a Hyatt through II, do they get the unit number right away?


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> Interesting. We recently stayed at a Marriott timeshare booked through II. We were told owners of that particular resort got first preference, then other Marriott owners, then II...


 
My understanding is that all Marriott owners get first preference, but even then, people who own two or more Marriott properties get a higher preference. Those people can reserve much earlier than those who own just one Marriott property.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 7, 2012)

Kal,

Do you get the unit number on your Hyatt reservation or your II reservation?

I been keeping an eye on things for specific reservations and it seems that some weeks shows up at 6 months mark at Hyatt reservation (moving to CUP) and if it is not booked within a week or so I see a sighting listing for some of the units.  

This actually work to my disadvantage since I do not often plan 6 month ahead and when I do something the times end up not working as I originally hoped.  By the time I am willing to book a week or a partial week, often there are no availability in the Hyatt system   It suck when I see it in II..


----------



## MaryH (Jun 7, 2012)

Kal,

Do you get the unit number on your Hyatt reservation or your II reservation?

I been keeping an eye on things for specific reservations and it seems that some weeks shows up at 6 months mark at Hyatt reservation (moving to CUP) and if it is not booked within a week or so I see a sighting listing for some of the units.  

This actually work to my disadvantage since I do not often plan 6 month ahead and when I do something the times end up not working as I originally hoped.  By the time I am willing to book a week or a partial week, often there are no availability in the Hyatt system   It suck when I see it in II..


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mary - I got the confirmation from the HRC wait list and the unit number when I called Hyatt to confirm my preferences.

Interesting observation on the Interval units. My guess is those are assigned to Interval right after the HRPP ends and the HRC request list is filled. Of course, if there is a contractual requirement with Interval for that specific week, the unit would have to be assigned before all the units go to HRC members.

For me, except for Siesta Key, I have always received every wait list requested reservation. But then again, I usually plan long in advance. The only advice I would offer is to get on the wait list early, but be prepared to pay a fee to cancel a reservation if it doesn't work.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I am interested in Siesta Key in December but i only have enough points for the weekday so checking most weeks right now to see if I can get it.  Already got 4 days at Sunset harbour week before Xmas.

Considered renting points from someone but those Siesta weeks goes so fast only sighted a few hurricane weeks at siesta keys and they lasted less than 1 day.

I just wish that HRC gives us owner 2 weeks to book the units before moving them to II.  I have a wait list for Sunset Harbour still so cannot put another one on siesta key.  But I think that one may be an goner since it is a special event week.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 23, 2012)

I called the other day to see if our unit had been assigned and I was very happy to find out we got our requested building.    Just a few more days and we'll be back in Paradise!


----------



## dbmarch (Jun 23, 2012)

We'll be at Sunset Harbor tomorrow- hope the rain holds out!


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm listening to US 1 Radio on the internet and I think they said wet weather until Tuesday because of the tropical system.  We've had friends there all this week and they had a LOT of rain. We'll arrive in KW early next Saturday but don't check in Sunset Harbor until Sunday. 

Will they let us do a linen exchange mid-week to get clean sheets for the second bedroom?  Or are there extra sheets already in the room?  There will only be four of us the first three nights, then two more arrive for the next four days, so I'll want to switch the sheets before they arrive.  If not, I'll just wash them myself.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 23, 2012)

We have exchanged into Hyatt properties four times through Interval.  We recently bought a Hyatt property, but have not used it yet, so our only experience is through exchange.

We exchanged into Sunset Harbor with a Marriott exchange.  We have not stayed there yet - our reservation is for Labor Day.  The unit number listed on the Interval confirmation is Unit 423.  We don't know anything about room locations at that resort - anyone know anything about this unt?  Is this a decent unit location, or should we be requesting another location/unit number, even though it is not likely that we would get it..........

My Mom exchanged into Beach House last year - she did get the unit number listed on the original Interval confirmation even though she requested something slightly different.

We exchanged into Hyatt Highlands last winter.  We also got the unit that was on our Interval confirmation - in this case they offered us a different room since ours was not ready - but they said the one we were assigned had a really good view - so we stuck with it and it was one of the better views there.  It happened to be a handicap accessible room.

Lastly, Mom traded into Coconut Pointe but we weren't paying attention to unit numbers back then.  

So, based on our experience, it seems you are usually assigned to the number on the Interval confirmation - though we did have an option to change at Hyatt Carmel.  And, sometimes the rooms assigned are in pretty good locations.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 23, 2012)

*Marriott preference*



Kal said:


> My understanding is that all Marriott owners get first preference, but even then, people who own two or more Marriott properties get a higher preference. Those people can reserve much earlier than those who own just one Marriott property.



We own two Marriotts.  From what we have been told, Marriott does not assign units ahead of time like Hyatt or Bluegreen.  At our two properties, we did not buy a specific unit and week - we bought a specific unit type (view and size) and season.  Marriott generally assigns the rooms about a week ahead of time - they usually send you a request form so you can list your preferences.  Many times you can adjust this when you actually get to the property - they will not let you know ahead of time what unit you are in - they cite security reasons?  We generally get our request most of the time at Crystal Shores - likely because there are fewer owners there.  At Canyon Villas we haven't generally gotten our first choices - likely because of some many owners and many consecutive week stays.  Though we have always been in the same ballpark as our request.

We actually took a class at Ocean Pointe on how they assign rooms.  Marriott owners at the resort are given preference in their view type.  Next preference is Marriott owners at other properties exchanging in.  Last are exchanges that are not Marriott owners.  Of course they also have to fit in those that booked through Marriott Hotel Chain and those that are there on sales presentations/encore packages.  I do not know how the new Points program reservations fit in.  I would hope Legacy owners at the resort would still get preference.

MVCI generally does not give upgrades to a higher view type of size (although we did get it once because our unit wasn't ready - and likely my Platinum status didn't hurt) because they have to make sure customers who booked through Marriott get the exact size and view type they paid for.

Owners with multiple weeks get preference in booking 13 months out - only if they book consecutive weeks.  They do not get preference in the room/unit that I am aware of because they are not assigned that far out and Marriott doesn't look at them and assign them until about a week out.


----------



## Kal (Jun 23, 2012)

hcarman said:


> .... The unit number listed on the Interval confirmation is Unit 423. We don't know anything about room locations at that resort - anyone know anything about this unt? Is this a decent unit location, or should we be requesting another location/unit number, even though it is not likely that we would get it...


 
423 is a two bedroom lockout on the second floor.  It faces the pool with some view of the water.  The unit will be fine but you will get early morning street noise in the master suite.  That's from trucks loading goods at the Westin next door.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone know the answer about the sheets for the second bedroom?  I tried to search but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Kal (Jun 25, 2012)

Housekeeping does a mid-week cleaning on Wednesday.  You will have clean sheets at that time.  If for some reason you need more, just ask at the front desk and they will get them for you.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Kal.  I didn't realize Hyatt did a mid-week clean.  Looks like we timed it perfectly then.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 28, 2012)

I did a 1bdrm reservation at HSH in Dec and was considering changing it to a 2 bdrm reservation but was told by Hyatt reservation that I need to pay a $55 cancellation fee and another reservation fee or I book a studio separately for a reservation fee of $39 and potentially a 2nd split fee.

I wish there are possibiities for Hyatt to book 5 days for a reservation fee..   Would be a shame to have to pay 2 reservation fees and 2 split fees when it is a couple of days less than a full week.


----------



## Kal (Jun 28, 2012)

To make matters even worse, if you cancel the 1 BR reservation, you would have to go to the bottom of the reservation request list to wait for a 2 BR unit to become available.  Of course if there is availability now, then it's the fees that are an issue.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 29, 2012)

There was availability a couple of weeks ago for the 2bdrm but I don't have enough points to book the 2bdrm without cancelling the 1bdrm when it went to CUP.  Was concerned that I might lose my existing reservation andt my friends's schedule are not sure yet so left it.

There are some good flexibility in the Hyatt system and some stuff that are not.  Would be nice to do 5 day reservation without being dinged 2 separate set of fees (reservation and split feeds).

But most of all, I really wish they would count stays and/or nights at HVC as Elite qualifying for Gold Passport like they do for SPG/SVO and Marriott...  When I looked at another weeks a few months ago, that would have swung the decision for rather than not now.


----------

